# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Προβλημα με φουρνο Pitsos-θερμοστατης??

## gelo

καλημερα.ψαχνοντας για το τι φταιει βρηκα το φορουμ αυτο.Καλως σας βρηκα λοιπον :Smile: .το προβλημα μου ειναι με το φουρνο.απλα δεν ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια.
ανοιγω το διακοπτη φουρνου,δουλευουν ολες οι θεσεις,δουλευει και ο ανεμιστηρας.με το που γυρναω το διακοπτη των θερμοκρασιων πανω απο 50 βαθμους,το φως χαμηλωνει(περιπου μισο) ο ανεμιστηρας κλεινει και θερμοκρασια δεν ανεβαινει φυσικα :Confused1: .φταιει ο θερμοστατης?με λιγο ψαξιμο που εκανα,η κουζινα μου(κλασικη με ματια) εχει eNr P1HCB31322/01 και το part No 060742 ειναι ο θερμοστατης,αν φταιει αυτος φυσικα :Confused1: .μπορει να βοηθησει καποιος αν φταιει ο θερμοστατης τελικα και πως να τον αλλαξω?
ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η πρώτη δουλειά να ελεγχθεί (ΑΠΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ)  η αντίσταση της συγκεκριμένης επιλογής που έβαλες να δουλέψει και χαμηλώνει τα φώτα ... π.χ. αν έβαλες λειτουργία πάνω κάτω φούρνου ή λειτουργία αντίστασης ανεμιστήρα κτλ

Ο θερμοστάτης δεν παρουσιάζει τέτοια προβλήματα ΑΠΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ γιατί μπορεί να είναι και πρόβλημα εκτός κουζίνας

----------


## gelo

σε ολες τις επιλογες που βαζω να δουλεψει το φως του φουρνου μειωνεται (ισα ισα φωτιζει) και δεν δουλευει ο ανεμιστηρας.αν ομως επιλεξω λειτουργια μονο π.χ πανω-κατω,γκριλ,ανεμιστηρα δουλευουν ολα νομιζω,και ο ανεμιστηρας γυρναει και το φως ειναι ανοιχτο.με το που γυρναω το διακοπτη επιλογης θερμοκτασιας πανω απο 50 σβηνουν ολα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Α μπερδεύτηκα νόμιζα εννοούσες τα φώτα του σπιτιού !!

Όπως και να έχει , είναι σοβαρή κατάσταση, 

Φυσικά όταν γυρίσεις τον θερμοστάτη πάνω από τους 50 (και έχει πρόβλημα κάποια αντίσταση ) θα κάνει πτώση τάσης . Αλλά τι εγκατάσταση έχεις βάλει ? η γραμμή που τροφοδοτεί την κουζίνα είναι ενδεδειγμένη? γιατί δεν έπεσε η ανάλογη ασφάλεια?

----------


## DIATHERM

μετρα ποση ταση εχεις στο καλώδιο της παροχης της κουζινας σου...?
εμενα παντως συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου για πτωση τασης μου κανει...
σε τι ασφαλεια ασφαλιζεται η κουζινα..?

----------


## gelo

η ασφαλεια οχι δεν πεφτει.η κουζινα ειναι κλασικη με ματια,ιδια με αυτη http://a.scdn.gr/images/sku_main_ima...HCB-31324.jpeg.
η εγκατασταση ειναι  απευθειας στον τοιχο.
τα ματια δουλευουν.

----------


## gelo

update.αν αναψω πανω απο 2 ματια δεν ζεσταινουν κανονικα.μαλλον ειναι πτωση τασης που ειπε  και ο DIATHERM. δεν θα επρεπε να πεφτει η ασφαλεια? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όχι δεν πέφτει η ασφάλεια ... απάντησε στο #5

----------


## gelo

παιδια δεν ξερω σε τι ασφαλεια ασφαλιζεται.ιδου ο πινακας.μου κανει εντυπωση που το φωτακι αριστερα της ασφαλειας της κουζινας δε φωτιζει οπως το αριστερο του θερμοσιφωνα.εχετε καμια ιδεα?IMG_20130208_142448b.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> παιδια δεν ξερω σε τι ασφαλεια ασφαλιζεται.ιδου ο πινακας.μου κανει εντυπωση που το φωτακι αριστερα της ασφαλειας της κουζινας δε φωτιζει οπως το αριστερο του θερμοσιφωνα.εχετε καμια ιδεα?IMG_20130208_142448b.jpg


Μπορεί να ξεβιδώθηκε το λαμπάκι ή να κάηκε από παλιότερα .... άσχετο αυτό..

Το ξέρεις ή δεν το ξέρεις ότι του θερμοσίφωνα ο διακόπτης είναι αναμμένος? το έχεις μόνιμα το θερμοσίφωνο σε "ενεργεία"?

Για κλείσε το θερμοσίφωνο και άσε της κουζίνας μόνο.
Πάνε δοκίμασε την κουζίνα τώρα και δες τι κάνει τώρα? Κλείσε και τυχόν άλλες "βαριές " συσκευές μέσα στο σπίτι σου π.χ. καλοριφέρ κτλ

----------


## gelo

το ξερω,ενδεικτικα τον αναψα :Smile: .εχω κανει τις δοκιμες που λες.ολα κλειστα στο σπιτι.η κουζινα υπολειτουργει οπως ανεφερα πιο πριν.αν αναψω μονο το μικρο ματι μπορω να φτιαξω ενα καφεδακι,με 2 ματια και πανω δεν εχω αποδοση.επισης το λαμπακι του ματιου(αυτο οταν αναβουμε ενα ματι) τρεμοπαιζει...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ή χαλαρός ουδέτερος υπάρχει ή σύνδεσαν ανάποδα την φάση/ουδέτερο στην κουζίνα.

 :Boo hoo!:  Φωτογράφε μου όλη την τέχνη σου να βάλεις , την προδοσία της έγχρωμη να την βγάλεις , τράβα τον κύριο μαζί με την κυρία να τελειώνουμε αυτή την ιστορία  :Boo hoo!:

----------

gelo (09-02-13)

----------


## DIATHERM

> Ή χαλαρός ουδέτερος υπάρχει ή σύνδεσαν ανάποδα την φάση/ουδέτερο στην κουζίνα.
> 
>  Φωτογράφε μου όλη την τέχνη σου να βάλεις , την προδοσία της έγχρωμη να την βγάλεις , τράβα τον κύριο μαζί με την κυρία να τελειώνουμε αυτή την ιστορία


σωστος..!!
βεβαιωσου οτι ολα τα καλωδια ειναι σφηγμενα καλα επανω στης ασφαλειες τους..
και επισεις δοκιμασε να δεις εαν δουλευει η γειωση σου...
βαλε τον εναν ακροδεκτη στην φαση και τον αλλον στο σασι της κουζινας
εαν εχεις βεβαια βολτομετρο...
αλιως αστο να το κανει καποιος ηλεκτρολογος... (ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ)
εχεις καποια διαρροη στο ρευμα..?
οταν κανεις μπανιο σε χτυπαει καμια βρυση τιποτα....?
Ο ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ σου παντως ειναι παλιος...
Υ.Γ κατι που ξεχασα κανεις συλογη απο ασφαλειες..?

----------

gelo (09-02-13)

----------


## gelo

οχι δε κανω συλλογη :Lol: .σχετικα προσφατα εχω νοικιασει το εν λογω διαμερισμα και δεν εχω πειραξει τιποτα στον πινακα.μενω μονος και δεν χρησιμοποιω τη κουζινα και πολυ συχνα,ομως μεχρι τωρα δεν ειχα διαπιστωσει καποιο προβλημα,δουλευε κανονικα.εχω βολτομετρο και μπορω να μετρησω,με την καθοδηγηση σας βεβαια :Rolleyes: 
και τωρα το ποιο σημαντικο....δοκιμαζοντας να αφησω αναμενα τα ματια της κουζινας ανοιξα τη μπαταρια του μπανιου και οντως με ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕ ρευμα.αρα υπαρχει διαρροη μαλλον ετσι?απο οτι εμαθα(σημερα το απογευμα) ενας ενοικος αλλαξε μετρητη ρολογιου της ΕΥΔΑΠ πριν μερικες μερες και οι τεχνικοι κατι του ελεγαν για τη γειωση που υπαρχει εκει.οποτε η γειωση του ρευματος παει στα υδραυλικα.μηπως λεω εγω πειραξαν κατι αυτοι εκει?γιατι ολα αυτα μαζι συνεβησαν  εντος εβδομαδας.τι νομιζετε?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ενας ενοικος αλλαξε μετρητη ρολογιου της ΕΥΔΑΠ πριν μερικες μερες και οι τεχνικοι κατι του ελεγαν για τη γειωση που υπαρχει εκει.οποτε η γειωση του ρευματος παει στα υδραυλικα.μηπως λεω εγω πειραξαν κατι αυτοι εκει?γιατι ολα αυτα μαζι συνεβησαν εντος εβδομαδας.τι νομιζετε?


Να μάθεις τι ακριβώς έκαναν . αν έκαναν και κάποια μετατροπή ... π.χ. να αντικαταστήσουν μεταλλικές σωλήνες με τουμπόραμα. 
Και μετέφερε μας (τι έλεγαν οι τεχνικοί που συζητούσαν για την γείωση)

----------


## DIATHERM

οχι δεν εχει σχεση με το ρολοι τησ ΕΥΔΑΠ
ισως να λεγανε για τιποτα αλλο ρολοι και μπερδευτικες γιατι στο ρολοι τησ ΕΥΔΑΠ δεν βαζεις γειωση..
εχεις θεμα τοτε με τον πινακα σου....
πρπεπει να καλεσεισ ηλεκτρολογο να ανοιξει πινακα και να δει μια μια της γραμες
να δει  την μπαρα του ουδετερου....
(Μηπως οι υδραυλικοι κατα το σκαψιμο για να φτιαξουν η να βαλουν το ρολοι της ΕΥΔΑΠ ξηλωσαν καταλαθος το τριγωνο γειωσης του ρολογιου της δεη....?)

----------


## gelo

του σχολιασαν αν θυμαμαι καλα, οτι εδω που ειναι η γειωση και με τη δουλεια που θα κανουν, υπαρχει κινδυνος να τους χτυπησει το ρευμα εαν δεν υπαρχει ρελε διαφυγης.

----------


## gelo

μετρηθηκε η κουζινα με βολτομετρο.σβηστη 220v οταν αναβει ομως ουτε 12v.διαροη στο σασι της δεν εχει.θα ερθει ηλεκτρολογος να τσεκαρει τη γειωση απο δευτερα.με τη κουζινα τι μπορει να εχει συμβει?

----------


## dal_kos

Όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά παραπάνω το πιο πιθανό είναι πως κάποια σύνδεση είναι χαλαρή. Μου έχει τύχει αντίστοιχο σε πίνακα που ο ηλεκτρολόγος είχε ξεχάσει να σφίξει τις βίδες στη μπάρα ουδέτερου.
 Αν ο ηλεκτρολόγος που θα φέρεις τη Δευτέρα αρχίσει να σφίγγει τις βίδες σε όλη τη διαδρομή του ρεύματος, 99% θα βρει μια χαλαρή. Αν δεν βρει, τότε θα πρέπει να δείτε παραπέρα για πρόβλημα εντός της κουζίνας.

----------

